# Wii #2354 - Epic Mickey (Europe)



## T-hug (Nov 16, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4964^^


----------



## rizzod (Nov 16, 2010)

WTF ALREADY!?


----------



## dmn001 (Nov 16, 2010)

wow, what a day, a lot of good releases!


----------



## Disturbed1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, so soon!

I've definitely got to try this one out after all the hype =-D


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 16, 2010)

DAMN! I'm still supposed to play RF3, Sonic, Mario vs donkey kong, NSMB3 and now this?
If donkey kong comes before friday then I'm in luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't have to worry about finding good games in weeks


----------



## DjFIL (Nov 16, 2010)

EPIC!!!


----------



## rizzod (Nov 16, 2010)

ok stand corrected, just saw the nfo


----------



## Coolaaron88 (Nov 16, 2010)

Too many awesome games in one month xD


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 16, 2010)

WIIERD recovers the throne!!


----------



## marko1986 (Nov 16, 2010)

OMG!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 16, 2010)

rizzod said:
			
		

> ok stand corrected, just saw the nfo
> Read the NFO:
> QUOTEThis release has English language in it.


They wouldn't lie in the NFO, wouldn't make sense (they probably even can't, or the release will be nuked, but I'm not that familiar with the scene rules, so I might be wrong).

@Topic: W00T! So early, great, love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Btw, when will the NTSC-Guys start to whine that PAL was again first?


----------



## mayu29 (Nov 16, 2010)

Downloading right now! This and James Bond are "must have" games for me this month. Waiting for Donkey Kong!


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 16, 2010)

WTF too many good game on Wii, unbelievable 0_o


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 16, 2010)

Damnit! Where are the NTSC releases?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously! I'm missing out on so many good games because the US release groups are acting like they're on vacation -_-'  Anywho, congrats to our UK friends on your releases. Have fun over there


----------



## Conor (Nov 16, 2010)

PAL first again! This is becoming a trend.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, that`s really fast. I think the European release-groups are always amazingly fast but this year they were phenomenal!

Epic Mickey was always one of my most wanted games this holiday, since it looks like the 3D-platforming-adventuring game I was waiting for this whole generation... 

The game looks amazing in every way and I`m sure it will meet my expectations! There`s plattforming, nice combat, great look, choices and quests... That`s what I call an adventure well deserving the title EPIC


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 16, 2010)

Let's see! Is it mediocre or decent?


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 16, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Let's see! Is it mediocre or decent?



TRIPLE A!


----------



## cacildo (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## rock7 (Nov 16, 2010)

OMG, again PAL releases first


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 16, 2010)

ok is anyone else not able to see the nfo, everytime i go to read the nfo there is nothing on it


----------



## tenentenen (Nov 16, 2010)

Holy Be-Jesus Yes! This is going to be such a Disney-gasm for me. Plus i just finished Kingdom Hearts BBS, so I need MORE DISNEY!

Also, why is there always complaining about region? Most of the time it doesn't matter. PAL usually works on an NTSC console if you force NTSC...


----------



## DragonT (Nov 16, 2010)

Great, where can I download it?


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 16, 2010)

Never ask wehre yuo can download it, google is your friend


----------



## T-hug (Nov 16, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> ok is anyone else not able to see the nfo, everytime i go to read the nfo there is nothing on it
> 
> It hasn't been uploaded yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Conor (Nov 16, 2010)

http://nfomation.net/info/1289927380.w-em.nfo


----------



## DragonT (Nov 16, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> Never ask wehre yuo can download it, google is your friend



Can't find the torrent there


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 16, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> DAMN! I'm still supposed to play RF3, Sonic, Mario vs donkey kong, NSMB3 and now this?
> If donkey kong comes before friday then I'm in luck
> 
> 
> ...



it's a real overkill with all these releases my bandwidth will suffer because of it.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 16, 2010)

Ah, shit. 

Well, buying this one. Not that Disney needs my money, but I'm not screwing around with this one. Gonna savor the full experience.


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 16, 2010)

If anyone cares: Seems like it's even scrubbed 4,34 GB big (at least according to *a* site).


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 16, 2010)

WTf Already!?!?


----------



## guinness (Nov 16, 2010)

Getting it now, but my ISP throttles my speed to 300KB/s at this time of evening  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . At least I managed to get the first 26 parts before that started.


----------



## Hihomaster (Nov 16, 2010)

getting it now too on my private tracker. i'm testing it in 3hours


----------



## mkoo (Nov 16, 2010)

guinness said:
			
		

> Getting it now, but my ISP throttles my speed to 300KB/s at this time of evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300KB/s is throttled ?


----------



## blu9987 (Nov 16, 2010)

im usually fairly anti-pal but I simply cant wait for ntsc to come out on this one.  Hopefully sonic colors ntsc hits today and i'll bet set for awhile.

Heres to hoping theres no AP on this


----------



## AceLighting (Nov 16, 2010)

only one word for this game "epic"
The wii has been very good recently good amount of interesting games that came out


----------



## Bayliss79 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea baby !


----------



## fattest (Nov 16, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> If anyone cares: Seems like it's even scrubbed 4,34 GB big (at least according to *a* site).



i hope _that_ site just has the full release and not the scrubbed one. today has been a killer day for my bandwidth


----------



## psd (Nov 16, 2010)

fattest said:
			
		

> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks to be the full release since it look to be 3.92GB big on wbfs partition

btw there look to be no protection (so far for now)
Also got dutch language...


----------



## DragonT (Nov 16, 2010)

psd said:
			
		

> fattest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waar heb je hem gedownload?


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 16, 2010)

Downloaded!


----------



## DragonT (Nov 16, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Downloaded!



Where?


----------



## Coolaaron88 (Nov 16, 2010)

DragonT said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dont ask where, that will get you infractions


----------



## bigganum (Nov 16, 2010)

blu9987 said:
			
		

> im usually fairly anti-pal but I simply cant wait for ntsc to come out on this one.  Hopefully sonic colors ntsc hits today and i'll bet set for awhile.
> 
> Heres to hoping theres no AP on this



I can confirm that there is no AP on this one.
My game is running smooth using cios rev20b base57 fw;3.3 and neogamma r9 47.
Game on!


----------



## blu9987 (Nov 16, 2010)

bigganum said:
			
		

> blu9987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the confirmation m8!  I can't wait to play this with my girl later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(my gf rawks she came in 8th in the clubhouse games tourny


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 16, 2010)

bigganum said:
			
		

> blu9987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And...

What do ya' think so far?


----------



## taggart6 (Nov 16, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> bigganum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inquiring Minds want to know!


----------



## bigganum (Nov 16, 2010)

blu9987 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the confirmation m8!  I can't wait to play this with my girl later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 16, 2010)

DragonT said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't use that shit......unless you want to play next year!

hmm let's see....ah 20 minutes left to go....lol !


----------



## bigganum (Nov 16, 2010)

I havent been able to play that much yet, but my first impression is that it feels really innovative and it got great potential. The game runs really smooth with high fps. And the way you can spray paint everywhere is pretty cool. 
I'm quite impressed by the initial gameplay and I think its a great game so far.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm, what to do.. save a gremlin friend or grab a treasure chest?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 16, 2010)

Works on Wiikey II, will check WODE later

BTW: *Game is awesome!!!!!*


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 16, 2010)

Got it within 15 mins now unzipping hoping that this game doesnt have AP


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah a game about Prostitute Mickey and junkie goofy and donnie? oh wait.... 

also this game is going be EPIC also how many times can you find the word epic in this.


----------



## bigganum (Nov 16, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Got it within 15 mins now unzipping hoping that this game doesnt have AP



It doesnt, enjoy.


----------



## GMsupr (Nov 16, 2010)

Ummmm.....

Lets see how my USB hard drive can take it?

Guys say when I put nearly every game that is playable and funny on USB hard drive do I need another one because I have only 26 Gb left

GOOD WII GAMES IS KILLING MY HARD DRIVE SPACE!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been feeling apathetic and unimpressed towards the entire Wii games set up this year, but this has very high expectations from me. I'll wait for a good download and definitely play this. Hopefully it'll be satisfying.


----------



## bceagles (Nov 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I've been feeling apathetic and unimpressed towards the entire Wii games set up this year, but this has very high expectations from me. I'll wait for a good download and definitely play this. Hopefully it'll be satisfying.



Of all the games? That's funny, because this is the game I have lowest expectations for out of the Wii's 2010 "AAA" lineup. I'm sure it'll be a blast, but Wii GOTY? Almost have it, and I'm excited to play it, but...

Dunno, never really excited me.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 16, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Got it within 15 mins now unzipping hoping that this game doesnt have AP


11 Min 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and it has no AP.


----------



## mopete27 (Nov 16, 2010)

waiting for NTSC but everyone is right. don't have enough time to finish all of these games in 1 month!


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 16, 2010)

any one know what the control's are like wiimote and nunchuck?


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 16, 2010)

oh snap! i don't know if i should kill my speed and download this or wait for DKCR, and then get this. i haven't even beaten sonic colors yet...or 007





too many good games.....and for the wii

well, since this is pal, i might as well wait for DKCR then, and then grab the US version, and try to kill time by beating colors, waiting for DKCR


----------



## bigganum (Nov 16, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> any one know what the control's are like wiimote and nunchuck?



Yeah, Z for thinner(eraser) and B for paint, you jump on A and can do a spinattack by nudging the wiimote.
Good layout if you ask me.

Edit: If someone could confirm that the PAL version runs on NTSC-consoles i'd recommend grabbing it.


----------



## CJL18 (Nov 16, 2010)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Damnit! Where are the NTSC releases?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you do know you can play pal games on a NTSC machine


----------



## CJL18 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> DragonT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dont listen to this guy torrents are awesome if you find them on a private tracker. i'm getting the game at 3.2mb a sec right now on my private torrent site


----------



## bigganum (Nov 16, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes exactly, I have a PAL machine and atleast half of my games are NTSC theres no difference except configs. However some games wont work(Damn you Dragons lair trilogy USA anyone knows how to run this game on PAL?), hence im asking if someone would try so the rest can get their fix.


----------



## Fudge (Nov 16, 2010)

This came too soon. Didn't expect a dump so early. I'm gonna grab this one after I'm done downloading Blood Drive.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 16, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> This came too soon. Didn't expect a dump so early. I'm gonna grab this one after I'm done downloading Blood Drive.



and next Week DKC Returns PAL


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 16, 2010)

I dont get all the NTSC whining. Its got english, change your damn video mode and deal with it. And YES. I CANT WAIT!


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 16, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> DragonT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Torrents are sooo slow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo, can't wait to try it !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gonna try it first on Dolphin... 
Hope 3d Vision works good with this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## CJL18 (Nov 16, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spoken like someone who uses public trackers...if you find a private torrent tracker torrents are as fast as newsgroups and sometimes better!


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 16, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, BUT... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are private
Also I never went above 1.5mb with a torrent, let alone 10, but maybe you are right.


----------



## dekuleon (Nov 16, 2010)

And here it comes again, the european version before the american one... :/


----------



## Mirkec23 (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh, it's so exciting!
The most wanted game of the year for me!
It's too good to be true!


----------



## Magus (Nov 16, 2010)

umm assuming this is a question which doesn't break any rule

what do you guys use anyway?
usenet?


----------



## tHciNc (Nov 16, 2010)

Controls are great!! Takes no time to suss them.  Look forward to playing this one through, unlike the majority of games, I have ftp source for console, i remote them to host and download as ftp is single thread, i got 5 logins so 5 threads max, from hosts, its 10x10 (thats what i set to) and i get 2megs a second that way, 800-1000k from ftp


----------



## Kanahpoo (Nov 16, 2010)

Really fun gameplay, nice level design! cool game!


----------



## lightyear (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome game, NO AP!!!!

If you don't use priiloader to block disk updates, you may want to find any way you can to block them.....this game has system menu 4.3 on the update partition


----------



## Taik (Nov 16, 2010)

It plays and feels great, which is quite rare nowadays (think Super Mario Galaxy, I find it the controls this awesome)

I thought the cutscene style looked like **** but they look awesome and they are quite amusing.

The good/bad choices are kinda obvious (wanna save this dude or take the treasure ?) but it's an interesting feature.

Haven't played more than like an hour but so far, it's awesome.


----------



## squall23 (Nov 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I've been feeling apathetic and unimpressed towards the entire Wii games set up this year, but this has very high expectations from me. I'll wait for a good download and definitely play this. Hopefully it'll be satisfying.


Didn't you write a review how much you like Goldeneye?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2010)

Most people don't get that a torrent is like taffy! You can only get as much as a piece from it, you will never be able to get the whole thing in one day. Unless you have uber download speed.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 16, 2010)

This is one i've been waiting for.Guess i'll wait till the US verson comes out though.How big is this game?

EDIT:Sounds like theres an update partition.Do you have to take it out from the files like you had to on Metroid: Other M?


----------



## dekuleon (Nov 16, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> umm assuming this is a question which doesn't break any rule
> 
> what do you guys use anyway?
> usenet?



Yeah, when I cant find one game in torrent I search for it on http://www.binsearch.info/    and then I download it with SABnzbd.

I use Astraweb usenet, I bought 180GB, I dont use it sooo much, it's the greatest option.


----------



## CJL18 (Nov 16, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Most people don't get that a torrent is like taffy! You can only get as much as a piece from it, you will never be able to get the whole thing in one day. Unless you have uber download speed.




once again spoken like someone who uses public torrent sites.  Most poeple who talk bad about torrents are people who download from public torrent sites, and have never been on a private tracker.  IF you got on a private tracker your opinion on torrents would change pretty quickly. i get 3-3.2mb a sec on average when downloading a 360 game or wii game and yes i use torrents!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 16, 2010)

yea private torrent sites change a lot of things when it comes to torrents as i torrented this game in like 30min


----------



## berlinka (Nov 16, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Most people don't get that a torrent is like taffy! You can only get as much as a piece from it, you will never be able to get the whole thing in one day. Unless you have uber download speed.


I have no uber download speed, it's quite slow in fact, but I downloaded this within 4 hours...from a torrent site.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Nov 16, 2010)

It's funny... I would get this game.. if it wasn't Mickey Mouse.


----------



## vodoochild81 (Nov 16, 2010)

Why are the people in the USA saying they will wait for the NTSC? All the Pal games work fine.  Can you block updates with Neogamme?


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a few questions:

1) Does it work on a WODE. If so, will changing region setting on WODE allow it to play on a US Wii?
2) Will the region patching in WODEFlow (or WiiFlow) allow this to play on a US Wii?
3) If the above will not work, does WiiFrii work on this ISO?


----------



## bigganum (Nov 16, 2010)

vodoochild81 said:
			
		

> Why are the people in the USA saying they will wait for the NTSC? All the Pal games work fine.  Can you block updates with Neogamme?



Yup, under rebooter options, if you have a newer version of neogamma this feature is on by default.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 16, 2010)

this game is gorgeous


----------



## CJL18 (Nov 16, 2010)

good game but i hate the camera angles


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 16, 2010)

Where's my playhouse disney


----------



## blahkamehameha (Nov 16, 2010)

So after the game loads, it forces an update? I've never heard of this feature before. I knew most every game contained updates before actually loading the game, but not after you loaded it.

I'll have to wait for a version of this game that has the update removed.


----------



## darkspirit456 (Nov 16, 2010)

OMG IS OUT ALREADY?! Gotta get this


----------



## mrwulff (Nov 17, 2010)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> So after the game loads, it forces an update? I've never heard of this feature before. I knew most every game contained updates before actually loading the game, but not after you loaded it.
> 
> I'll have to wait for a version of this game that has the update removed.



I didnt get that error, but im just getting a black screen here in the us.  anybody here get it to work, using cios20b 57 and 4 of my loaders boot to black no matter what i do and neogamma boots to green.  if i turn off error 2 it throws me that error.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 17, 2010)

Whoa, already!? It's like half a month early... o.O


----------



## dmn001 (Nov 17, 2010)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> So after the game loads, it forces an update? I've never heard of this feature before. I knew most every game contained updates before actually loading the game, but not after you loaded it.
> 
> I'll have to wait for a version of this game that has the update removed.




who are u referring to who said that??

most new discs have an update and game partition, and the file can be scrubbed whilst removing the update partition. (there is no forced update inside the game partition afaik)

..well given there is only 1 person who is saying it, and there are 7 pages of thread where people have downloaded and played it, its safe to say this is not true.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 17, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Whoa, already!? It's like half a month early... o.O


its only 9 days early from the actual pal release


----------



## blahkamehameha (Nov 17, 2010)

Read back a few pages in this thread. Some person was talking about it having an update to 4.3 in the game itself.

Loading retail games will usually force an update before loading. But I use neogamma, and have never been prompted to update. So i was wondering if this game has you to update AFTER loading it, because this would be the first game to do so that I've ever played.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 17, 2010)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> Read back a few pages in this thread. Some person was talking about it having an update to 4.3 in the game itself.
> 
> Loading retail games will usually force an update before loading. But I use neogamma, and have never been prompted to update. So i was wondering if this game has you to update AFTER loading it, because this would be the first game to do so that I've ever played.



what is up with that? when has a wii game tried to update while in a game?


----------



## OGTiago (Nov 17, 2010)

It's already out! Awesome!


----------



## bigganum (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder how big this game is. I've been playing all night and I just finished what I think was the first boss. (Really cool boss fight!)

I have to admit this is one of the best games i've played in awhile! Although the camera in this game is pretty bad. 
Sometimes it can be a real burden to get the right angle, especially since I feel that the camera is invert and you can't change that or any other controls. (Options overall are pretty limited.)

Despite the games small flaws this is definitely a must buy when it comes out to support the developers.


----------



## ryu00 (Nov 17, 2010)

this game is pretty decent. its well polished, quite original, and has a nice art style. camera is a little annoying and spraying paint where u want can be tricky at times, but this is an excellent game.

for people with black screen try forcing a video mode, i was getting black screen with kirby until i forced NTSC and then it works fine. i use dvd loading with ULOADER and cios 222


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 17, 2010)

As others have stated, this game has quality graphics, better than previous trailers and screens have shown. But, the camera angles are a bit annoying. I would probably be ok with them if i could move the camera a little faster, but its kinda slow. otherwise, really liking it so far.


----------



## Chesskid1 (Nov 17, 2010)

is it cursor really laggy on the main menu? and kinda laggy in game? or is it just me?


----------



## bigganum (Nov 17, 2010)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> is it cursor really laggy on the main menu? and kinda laggy in game? or is it just me?



Kinda, initially I was worried that it would be the same when I played but im glad it didnt.


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 17, 2010)

if you really wanted too, and i do this sometimes, for pal games, just download this
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A54BY76P
open up the ISO and then change it from pal to NTSC and your done


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 17, 2010)

wow this is replaceing my fav one player game of all time and it was on a nintendo system that game was i played this game and i love it!! has people said i would recommed this game to anyone even if you hate advanter games for the wii this did not disspaont also i failed one quest which sucks!! is there anyway to back track to that quest or no?

also game works fine on dark corps 1.1


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes its 4GB scrubbed >.> just downloaded black ops for wii while capped =D


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmm, same graphics as the alice in wonderland game.

Does'nt come close to galaxy, graphic wise.
Nothing special IMHO.

Gameplay is a little boring after an hour or so... very repeatitive.
Overall it looks and plays good. But is has that cheap disney thing to it.
I think they used the same soundtrack as in the disney prinsses game....

Still a good time passer but, with a knot in my stomach.
* seen it, been there...etc.etc. Mario sunshine meets Gex 3d.


----------



## Shebang (Nov 17, 2010)

omg don't have the time to play all the new games.


----------



## stingray1059 (Nov 17, 2010)

Shebang said:
			
		

> omg don't have the time to play all the new games.



yeah same here.. wii is releasing game after game this month until december, just in time for the holiday season.

im afraid what will happen in 2011. maybe they will just release 1 game per month.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 17, 2010)

stingray1059 said:
			
		

> Shebang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if they are not stupid they will release a new console.

BTW: Played this game around 3 hours now and I would say now that it is mediocre, not really something new, graphics really good. Its like a nice Rare game for the N64, very good, but not something Nintendo diden't do before, just better.


----------



## Bladeforce (Nov 17, 2010)

Game is awesome, forget the naysayers it's awesome. Obviously the ones that don't like do not appreciate a well crafted game and just want to play FPS. Maybe it hasnt got enough blood and guts in it for you? SAD


----------



## Mikk0 (Nov 17, 2010)

well its a must dl for me.. hope its good enugh to go trough


----------



## dlk10000 (Nov 17, 2010)

Is anyone having sound issues with this game?  Everything seems distorted, especially in the opening intro.  Running off USB hard drive, Loader GX.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 17, 2010)

It works on WODE through WODEFlow. For my US Wii, I turned "Patch region strings" on, and it runs beautifully. Tried running it just through WODE, and it doesn't read the "disc." WODEFlow is needed.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 17, 2010)

Bladeforce said:
			
		

> Game is awesome, forget the naysayers it's awesome. Obviously the ones that don't like do not appreciate a well crafted game and just want to play FPS. Maybe it hasnt got enough blood and guts in it for you? SAD



Looking at your comment I presume you've missed the N64 era. Because if you experienced the game from RARE, you'd know this game is mediocre in every way.
It's not bad, but there are alot of these games, not only on Wii, but  on previous systems too. It's all been done before and it's been done better. If you play other disney games on Wii, you'll see it's all basicly the same format/setup for all their platformers.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 17, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Bladeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every gamer should play some of the great RARE games on the n64. Even the awesome,but unpopular Conker's Bad Fur Day.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Nov 17, 2010)

Stop comparing this to games from RARE on the N64. We have good games, and then we have RARE's entries on the N64, which are freaking amazing.

So does this game at least come close to living up to the hype? I'm planning on getting it for my sister for christmas.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 17, 2010)

It's a good game for smaller children. I don't think kids older then 12 will find a challenge in this game.
Allthough it has ( very little ) replay value. It's a bit easy to get through every thing.

I played around 7~8 hours and finished it with a bit off a challenge. Only so my kids could see mickey jump and save the day....If it was me, I'd buy it if she has the galaxy allready. Otherwise go mario!


----------



## Popid (Nov 17, 2010)

What were they thinking, not simply allowing the camera to be controlled by pointing around? I mean you can do it with the Dpad so why not just have the camera swivel when u hit the edge of the screen with the cursor? would be infinitely better. And for a semi-high-profile game with a mickey mouse license, the cutscenes sure are shithouse. I can see what they were going for, but...yeah not so much. It feels like there was the original artstyle they came up with, the one the menus are done in all wet dripping paint n stuff (as were the original awesome-looking concept drawings), then they dropped most of that look for the in-game environments and mickey, then the cutscenes are this other style again, oldschool cartoony...kindof...but not really. Well except for the opening cutscene, which is 3d animation...pick a god-damn style. That opening intro is pretty cool overall; just makes the first cutscene u get to a bit later seem that much more lame. 

But I'm dissing it pretty hard I guess, I dunno it just feels like it's been in development for a fair while with lots of hype, it has a good pedigree, yet it's just missing all this polish it needs, and consistency..

the game itself seems cool if pretty dated/derivative, I like the premise/main concept though of the paint and thinner (not that it's strikingly original or anything), but it's fun painting things in and out of existence...level design has certainly not wowed me yet but I'm not far in at all...hope the later puzzles get good and they aren't just difficult because it's so difficult/painful to look around and/or because the design is obtuse..we'll see

didn't really mean to be quite that harsh, I'll prolly play a bit more of it


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 17, 2010)

Be prepared to be frustrated... ( camera not moving, pencil not shooting where the cursor is, meaningless repeative cutscenes, etc, etc...) I agree on the concept thing. First they make you impressed by showing off the intro story movie, then they swap to a ( ugly) cheap flash drawnig style kind of story telling. TOTAL CRAP! It's a little misleading. The game entertains but, the predictable gameplay and level design makes this game lose points...
It's a little of everything but not very original. But what would we have to expect? Since when does Disney make good games? Well, this is no conception.


----------



## Midnight Believe (Nov 17, 2010)

The main reason this game has high expectations compared to most games published by Disney is because it was Designed/developed by Warren Spector and his studio.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 17, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> It works on WODE through WODEFlow. For my US Wii, I turned "Patch region strings" on, and it runs beautifully. Tried running it just through WODE, and it doesn't read the "disc." WODEFlow is needed.



works for me on DISC and HDD with WODE .


----------



## Crass (Nov 17, 2010)

Great game for kids, my biggest gripe besides the level of difficulty and camera controls, is the fact that most of the dialogue in-game is written and not spoken, which I guess is good for encouraging kids to read, but it just feels cheap in this day and age. There was 500mb+ left available on the disc, should have been enough space to fully voice the entire game.

Steam on Donkey Kong!


----------



## blu9987 (Nov 17, 2010)

im on 4.1u using wiikey v1
I get #002 blue screen error

Neogamma works fine though.


To fix the blue screen what do i do?  Use waninkoko's safe updater?


----------



## smash_brew (Nov 17, 2010)

this doesn't support classic controller does it? i can't seem to find either of my nunchucks. time to tear apart my apartment i guess.


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 17, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> also game works fine on dark corps 1.1



Thanks for posting that. Been waiting on confirmation that it works on DARKCORP before trying myself and wasting a DVD.


----------



## SIN™ (Nov 17, 2010)

blu9987 said:
			
		

> im on 4.1u using wiikey v1
> I get #002 blue screen error
> 
> Neogamma works fine though.
> ...




Works fine from DVD disc channel with Wiikey 1 (1.9s) / Waninkoko Custom FW 4.3b / cIOSX rev 20b
Update removed with WDS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good game


----------



## dmn001 (Nov 17, 2010)

works fine on 4.2E + usb loader gx latest, CIOS 249 base 57.

quite fun so far.


----------



## blu9987 (Nov 18, 2010)

SIN™ said:
			
		

> blu9987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working for me now from disc channel!
USA Wii / wiikey 1 (beta fw) / Waninkoko 4.3b / cIOSX rev 20b / priiloader + hacks.ini (region free everything + block updates)


----------



## HaloBenish (Nov 18, 2010)

Was looking forward to it more than any game this year but after playing for about 2 hours I'm not sure I'll ever even play it again. Biggest disappointment of the year for me. 3.5/10 to 4/10 would be my score so far. Atleast Epic Yarn and GoldenEye are good and I'm sure DKCR will be great

EDIT: I think I get the game now and I also understand why people are hating it so much. The game seems to be a very linear platformer with each area having a ton of stuff to do without telling you what there is to do. Once you finish an area you can't go back to it and the game considers everything you did in the previous area and decides what it'll let you do in the next area based off it. The game will follow this scheme from the very start to finish and at the end it'll consider everything that you did and decide the ending based on it. I havn't played the game again since I got this idea in my head but it seems to be how it's working and if it is how the game works I expect I'll end up enjoying it a fair a bit.


----------



## vanillakokakola (Nov 18, 2010)

What's the best way to get this to run on my 4.2U softmodded Wii? I have USBLoader GX and Neogamma.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 18, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> EDIT: I think I get the game now and I also understand why people are hating it so much. The game seems to be a very linear platformer with each area having a ton of stuff to do without telling you what there is to do. Once you finish an area you can't go back to it and the game considers everything you did in the previous area and decides what it'll let you do in the next area based off it. The game will follow this scheme from the very start to finish and at the end it'll consider everything that you did and decide the ending based on it. I havn't played the game again since I got this idea in my head but it seems to be how it's working and if it is how the game works I expect I'll end up enjoying it a fair a bit.



nah, as soon as you arrive in the fuirst real hub (waste land) its not like this anymore. But even with this, its not better than 5-6 of 10.


----------



## HaloBenish (Nov 18, 2010)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> HaloBenish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn... All I can say is damn. I'm gunna start a new save today I think and try to play it more openminded and see if I end up liking it

EDIT: Played it some more but decided not to start a new save and to just keep going with it. I LOVE the 2D cutscenes and they are packed with so much emotion that I'm getting quite engaged in the story. The gameplay is quite flawed but for the excellent art direction and storytelling I'd bump my score up to atleast a 6/10


----------



## 0605053h (Nov 19, 2010)

I agree with a lot of the earlier posts.  I was hoping this game could be the next Mario Galaxy but it definitely isn't.  It is a solid platformer but is not amazing.


----------



## Krestent (Nov 19, 2010)

Is there one on usenet that isn't passworded?


----------



## weirdwaldo (Nov 19, 2010)

Grr, spent all day downloading this and turns out its one of those with the god-awful adscend 'click here for your password' BS deally bobbers.

Anyone know a way around such horse pucky?


----------



## HaloBenish (Nov 19, 2010)

Over 5 hours in a loving it now. I thought the game was god awful for the begining but if you play the game really open mindedly you can actually be quite moved by the story. It's very average as a game but as a work of art it's incredible. Amazing art direction, a great score, and storytelling better than almost any other game this year.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2010)

Impressions so far:

Outright amazing. By far one of the best looking Wii games. I wouldn't say it's better than Super Mario Galaxy but that's also because this relies on a darker atmosphere than the super-bright colors of Mario Galaxy. It's a damn good platformer and the paint/thinner stuff adding a morality meter of sorts (yes, there's morality in a Mickey Mouse game) adds a level of depth that slapped me right in the face with awesome. Only real complaint is how fidgety the camera can be at times. But with C to center it, D-Pad to rotate, and holding C to lock on to baddies, it's not really that bad.

Awesome game, expect a review once I'm finished.


----------



## HaloBenish (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow... Didn't even realize you can lock on to enemies. Game is definitely a solid 8/10 atleast for me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 19, 2010)

how the fuck do you kill them robot pirates i swear their invincible. tried thinning them and attacking their backs, thinning painting their backs nothing they won't die!


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, played it a while now and I think it`s amazing. They don`t make these kind of games anymore... 

I really like how the game feels linear but in the different areas there is so much to do, that you often feels lost in all the attractions, which is kind of strange. I think that is a great accomplishment, since it enhances the feeling of being lost in a world with forgotten things. Familiar, yet unknown...

The overall art is very good and the animations are one of the best I`ve seen in games yet. 

The paint and thinner mechanic works great and I also like that it seems like the problem-solving is always a little easier with thinner but I`m more of the paint kinda guy (Jedi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) so I constantly doing the hard work since I love the sound when you are doing the things the paint-way... But isn`t it always harder to be the good guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only real problem with the game is the camera like many stated before me. I would have wished they had incorporated the same camera-system that was used on TombRaiderA (holding c-button and moving the curser). But like Guild said gladly there is the centering and lock-on feature even though it would have been nice, if the camerarotation with the d-pad was a little faster... Still with a little getting used to it it`s not really that bad!

Great game so far and definitely one of the finest examples of 3D-plattforming/action-adventuring in this generation. I think a genre that somehow feels kind of lost itself when I look at the VGA nominees this year for action-adventuring... 

(It also makes me kind of sad, that a plattformer/action-adventure this innovative makes no impact on anyone but a little change on CoD makes everyone go ape-shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - not that I don`t like CoD but still...)


----------



## CJL18 (Nov 20, 2010)

i'm stuck i dont know what to do if anyone has beaten the game or gotten past this part i would really appericate if someone pm how to get pass it.

*SPOILERS*

























I'm at the part in tommorrow city where you have paint oswalds drawings and they have a big picture of oswald and his girl and when you fix it a huge light flashes on this blue crystal.  I have hit all the switches and dont know what to do next i see 4 gears 3 in which you can rotate a gargole, but i dont know what to do.


----------



## Taik (Nov 20, 2010)

Can somebody help me ?

I just got to VentureLand and



Spoiler



I want to go "hero" route, I want to give flowers to the girl in order to get whatever I need from the guy, I looked around Ostown but I can only find the flower under the garden (in the huuuuge hole)...

Dunno if it matters but I pressed the wrong button earlier and the gremlin killed my phone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nevermind I found them :



Spoiler



Use thinner on the wall behind the locked house, use thinner on the wall next to the factory near the lake, use thinner on the ground next to the first house.
You MIGHT need to do Horace's mission which is about finding the flower thief, I'm not sure about this since I did it before anything else


----------



## Piebe (Nov 22, 2010)

This game is rather boring i think, let's look at DKCR.


----------



## Arras (Nov 23, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> Is there one on usenet that isn't passworded?



Did you actually try out some passwords? I found a passworded w-em on usenet and I had to complete some offers to get the password, but the first thing I guessed seems to have done it... Never thought those guys would actually use "wiierd" as a password >_>

EDIT: Oh, wait, it only confirms your password AFTER it finishes extracting >_> Never mind that, then. Anyone know the password?


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 23, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Wow, played it a while now and I think it`s amazing. They don`t make these kind of games anymore...
> 
> I really like how the game feels linear but in the different areas there is so much to do, that you often feels lost in all the attractions, which is kind of strange. I think that is a great accomplishment, since it enhances the feeling of being lost in a world with forgotten things. Familiar, yet unknown...
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, this is still a good game.
It's just, to me it feels  familiar... Swing to pirouette and break things ( Hello Galaxy) , Shooting paint/thinner to clean or defeat things ( Hello Sunshine ).
It's just no original concept, Even the whole game is based on the layout of Disney world Florida. Plus amusement parks have been done a million times in video games.
In my opinion it's just an easy way to make a bleuprint for a game. Own imagination lost.
I've never been to Disneyworld, so I'm totally NOT connected to the place.

The programmers did'nt have to make up the main character. 
They did'nt have to make up the setting. They only thought of a ( lame ) story. WHY is mickey drawn to the F-ing mirror?
Besides everything in tis game reminds me of other disney games. Levels surrounded by a hub. Things spoken, things not spoken... Artstyle of storytelling in different ways ( cgi and still pics ) Quirky story telling in my own language ( Dutch ) does'nt do this game any good. Thrown together shit.

Graphics and enige almost 1:1 compared to Toystory 3 an Alice in Wonderland, wich is overall good.
I enjoyed the game very much, though I played through it very fast. 
It's a bit predictable and therefore somewhat boring to adult players.
+ Overall I think Mickey is the least interesting figure Disney has to offer ( Go Donald! ). ( at least this game is'nt based of a movie )

One playthrough is probably enough for anybody.
BUT DO PLAY IT.


----------



## danuk76 (Nov 27, 2010)

Any one now the password to the  RAR, never going to click the script crazy link to get it aaaahahhhhhhhhhahahaha, ermmmm yes


----------



## Stolk (Dec 1, 2010)

If you had the problem like I did in which the cursor is horribly lagging when moving it onscreen, go into Wii options and reset the sensitivity on your remote. Whenever I tried to apply paint ingame the cursor would lag and made it impossible to aim. After resetting my sensitivity, I was able to play and enjoy the game. Loving it now! I never had a problem until this game, but I guess it's more critical in this game.


----------

